
Vultr: Digital Ocean alternative - davidyapdy
http://www.vultr.com/?ref=7080583
======
bedros
typical bait-and-switch they advertise $2.5 plan, but they've been sold out
for ever.

I was considering vultr, but not after scamming me with bait-and-switch

[https://www.google.com/search?q=vultr+sold+out+server&ie=utf...](https://www.google.com/search?q=vultr+sold+out+server&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8)

------
oridecon
referral link and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14229127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14229127)

maybe you should reevaluate your behavior here?

------
iampoul
DO gives some great merchandise tho! :D

